# 4/24/2015 pompano again!



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We waded through a million catfish this afternoon to score another 7 pompano today. The new hole I found has produced one hell of a week! The picture is the fish my lady and I have caught over the last 3 days (others were taken home by their captures)...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Where's this hole ?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pensacola Beach! All I'll say is it's in an area most locals would never think to look....lol


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like a limit for every day! Excellent job&#55357;&#56399; Sandfleas I presume?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice...where locals would not think to look... I am intrigued, need to find it


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good job there, know that was a lot of fun. Going to try to hit them today


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Unbelievable!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice haul! What kind of truck do you drive so I can keep a look out for ya?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You can just tell me and I can help you guard it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ALtoAK said:


> Nice haul! What kind of truck do you drive so I can keep a look out for ya?


Looks like a burgundy Chevy!!!!

Man that is a fine mess of fish!!! Great haul...You find the fleas live or use frozen uns???:notworthy:


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like you all were busy, good work


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

What a wonderful fishing week and pictures to back everything up.. Great report.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was able to dig the fleas out there....and the guess on my truck is dead on...lol!


----------

